# New fishing license



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Just remembered new license are due friday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

kit carson said:


> Just remembered new license are due friday
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Ohio DNR website says licenses are good for 365 days from purchase date. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My 2018 license was bought on 5/27/18 and expires on 2/28/19. I'm not sure if the law changed in 2019 and forward.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Nope says on your.license expires in 2-28-2019

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

That will be the new reg starting with 2019 licenses.


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

Guess so, my new license effective 2/26/19 to 2/25/20.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Guess ill buy mine after March first and see what the expiration date will be.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Your old liscence expires tomorrow. The new liscences are good for 1 years from date of purchase. You also have options to get 3,5,and 10 year licenses I believe.



Bigfillet said:


> Ohio DNR website says licenses are good for 365 days from purchase date. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bigfillet said:


> Ohio DNR website says licenses are good for 365 days from purchase date. Can anyone confirm this?


yes... 365 days. But if you buy it on March 1st 2019 or later it should be good for 366 days as 2020 is a leap year...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bigfillet said:


> Ohio DNR website says licenses are good for 365 days from purchase date. Can anyone confirm this?


Page 5 of the new regs hand book confirms this.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bought my new License a couple days ago. Expires 1 year from date of purchase.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply’s


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

here it is folks .....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea wait a year or two and see how many people get caught with expired licenses because they forgot when they bought the last one. Just another way to set you up to get a ticket.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree, gonna be a bunch of guys forget to renew license and get burned! I know other states have same format but what is the reasoning behind this? Is the hunting license next?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the new program is great. Kind of heard to forget if you keep your email receipt and save copies your license to your computer and also take a picture to use on your phone. I thought the old one ending on last day of Feb was dumb.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hate the way they are doing the new license for 365 days. Just imagine if they made everything that way. Driver's license, license plates, property taxes, credit card bill ect...I don't see the point. I could see it if it fixed a problem but everyone's used to it, why change?
Maybe a marriage license should be good for 365 days...that's it.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

IMO,IMO. Gonna ruffle some feathers here but this is probably the best deal out there. You now have full value of your purchase. With a pro rata system you are now paying less than.06 a day and for us old farts less than.03 a day. You get to pick your anniversary date and if you want you still can use the March 1,date if you choose. You get a FULL year of use and all of your choice. I believe that New York is that way now. I think the state got this one right. Don't beat me up to bad now,l'm pretty sensitive. LOL. IMO.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Totally agree with. The new system is much more fair, as whenever I buy my license, it is truly good for a year. Can't beat that!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got my new license for 5 years..... i won't forget next year.  I was tempted to get the 10 year. It does say right on the paper when it is up for renewal and i spent the extra $4 to have a plastic card mailed to me. No different than a drivers license if you ask me, have to look at that every once in a while to make sure i didn't miss the renewal.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I did the same thing. Will be nice to have the plastic card.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I did my 5 year today and got the card... I'll lose it in a week but like the concept


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Am I the only one? Lol


----------



## MtnDew97 (Apr 25, 2017)

I bought the three year license back in December 
Took about a week and a half to receive it


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lifetime is a little steep for me to do now 500 is a little more than I want to drop


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I considered the lifetime but that is pricy.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Hopefully I'll live long enough to recoup my money. Lol All I gotta do is live another 24 years.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I made that thought as well I've had enough close calls in my life if I was a cat I would definitely be on my 9th I don't think I'll have the chance to get the value of a lifetime license or more or less I'm just cheap and don't want to drop $500 on a license


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I opted for a 3 yearl license on the traditional renewal. Some of my other non-resident annual fishing licenses expire on a different date so it wasn't a big deal to me. I think the option of a hard plastic card was a step forward even though I place copies of my licenses in a Ziploc baggie & put them in each boat & my tackle bags. Mike


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

My kayaks need renewed this year, as they are 3 year, I'll get the 3 year fishing license so everything is on the same schedule! I think the 1 year from date of purchase is a good thing. Some people (not me) may only fish 2 or 3 times a year, if you don't go till mid summer, it gives you more opportunities on that same license.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

It is now legal to keep a copy of your license on a electronic device and show that as proof of being licensed. My three year license is now wallpaper on my smartphone's home screen...


----------

